

Torchlight 2 Devs On the Quest to Defeat Diablo - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2012/06/torchlight-2-devs-on-the-quest-to-defeat-diablo-iii-interview/

======
fts89
Diablo II - released 2000 - $16 Diablo III - released 2012 - $60 That's 14%
YoY

Torchlight - released 2010 - $14 Torchlight 2 - releasing in 2012 - $18??

Diablo II -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00002CF9M/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00002CF9M/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=asdfdsa-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00002CF9M)
Diablo III -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00178630A/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00178630A/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=asdfdsa-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00178630A)
Torchlight -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B5U80K/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B5U80K/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=asdfdsa-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001B5U80K)

